# Scientific names



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am looking for a site that has up to date scientific names of Cichlids mainly the Chiclisomas from Central and South America. I know many of these cichlids have been reclassified and I would like to know their new names. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Bob,

There is Juan Miguel Artigas Azas site, but you do have to pay a small fee to join:

http://www.cichlidae.com/index_catalog.php

Usually Cichlid Forum is pretty good for a free site:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles


----------

